# some good thoughts/hopefully good advice/ and goals



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

One thing that helps me is to know that nothing is ever set in stone and life is not just black or white...anxiety is essentially a type of perfectionism which includes that all or nothing thinking...maybe work on trying to find a happy medium? and know that there will be good days and bad days...good things said and bad things said, hard times and easier times, and of course easier people to deal with and harder people to deal with. the point of having friendships or relationships, after all, is so that we have a support network to be able to lean on and even complain to when other people or things frusterate us.

One other thing ive been thinking about a lot is that i have made a promise to myself that as much as i can, in any social situation i will keep in mind a few things:

- i am my own person, with my own ideals, thoughts, opinions and of course quirks (quirks are inevitable, everyone has quirks)

- i am going to focus on the task at hand or point of the conversation

- i am going to tell myself that the conversation IS going to flow, but if i feel like it cant, i can always get out of it

- i will tell myself i am an awesome person (cheesy i know) and i have funny or smart things to say


overall, i am going to try to also pay attention to basic things like the weather, headlines, general stuff that most people talk about...that way i will always have something to talk about

Lastly, I am not going to allow any negative thoughts into my brain! and if they enter, i am going to do something weird like pinch my hand or something which will mean that i need to stop thinking that way (other times i think people do the rubber band bracelet thing, where they snap it against their hand)..just some advice...it might sound weird, but you should only be worried about what works with this anxiety thing


----------

